# ^^Wanted^^ 700c rear wheel wanted



## adscan (24 Oct 2008)

I need a 700c rear wheel for my project. The cheaper the better...
thanks


----------



## Gary D (24 Oct 2008)

adscan said:


> I need a 700c rear wheel for my project. The cheaper the better...
> thanks



Go and buy a cheap wheel then!!  

Gary.


----------



## adscan (24 Oct 2008)

Gary D said:


> Go and buy a cheap wheel then!!
> 
> Gary.



helpful...


anyone got a secondhand wheel lying around?


----------



## MichaelM (29 Oct 2008)

I've got an Ultegra hub on an Open Pro rim, it's a few years old, bearings are fine , freehub not as smooth as it should be but works fine. Probably not worth posting but if you're anywhere near let me know. (Kinross)

Michael


----------



## ASC1951 (29 Oct 2008)

If it does servicing as well as selling, your local bike shop will probably have something for less than the cost of someone else's postage.


----------

